# FLORIDA meet up!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS non Florida people are welcome too if you are planning a trip,. obviously


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I would be interested when we return in Oct. We live 1/2 mile from Jupiter Beach......home of the 2 mile stretch of dog beach


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent, let's plan for fall... the weather sucks right now


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> So who's interested???
> 
> Tell us yes if you are, and you're general metro area or city/town if you're okay revealing it....
> 
> ...


 
There is plans for a G.R.R.I.T.S.
Goldens
Retrievers
Rescued
In
The
South

The plans for this get together will be May 2008 in Cedar Key, Florida...more details to come....we are looking at the Faraway Inn - Cedar Key, Florida

I posted about this a couple of weeks ago...everyone on here is invited.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Where is Cedar Key? I could look it up, but I am lazy


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Where is Cedar Key? I could look it up, but I am lazy


South of the panhandle on the gulfcoast. Nice area


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is the website for the faraway inn in Cedar Key. I would love to go but that is a small motel. There are 12 cabins and the property looked smaller in person than it does on the website. The beach is definetly small er than it looks in the pictures. Faraway Inn - Cedar Key, Florida 
I like the idea of maybe a larger place so we could get the word out more about rescues and adoptions. just an idea. I was thinking something more centralized in the middle of the state for our out of towners. I am in Jacksonville.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> This is the website for the faraway inn in Cedar Key. I would love to go but that is a small motel. There are 12 cabins and the property looked smaller in person than it does on the website. The beach is definetly small er than it looks in the pictures. Faraway Inn - Cedar Key, Florida
> I like the idea of maybe a larger place so we could get the word out more about rescues and adoptions. just an idea. I was thinking something more centralized in the middle of the state for our out of towners. I am in Jacksonville.


 
The reason we picked Cedar Key is that over 50% of the town is pet friendly. For the 1st time of putting together G.R.R.I.T.S. we knew we needed to go to a small hotel and one that was one story for all of the Senior Goldens....cause not knowing how many would be interested for the 1st time and if you go to a bigger hotel for group rates with X amount of rooms blocked...then there are rooms not booked..the hotel will make persons in charge responsible for all rooms not booked.

We came up with this idea because a lot of us that would love to go to Goldstock can't because of the travel distance. Gail puts on a top notch event.

The 1st G.R.R.I.T.S. will be to meet new friends, tell stories of our "furkids", play games with our "furkids" on the beach to have a "Doggie Beach Party" and other activities. We are looking into getting capes made for our "furkids" for when we go in masse for dinner or just a walk into town...people will ask and we can tell them why we are in town and all about rescue.

There will be a informal meeting of everyone there...to find out who all would like to jump on board to make G.R.R.I.T.S. a annual event to get the word out about rescue and adoptions...have a scale of events like
Goldstock....find a larger place and etc.

I have been putting together charity events for over 12 years...yes it's all with Parrot Heads....in March 2008 we have our 9th annual "Stars Fell On Alabama"...the 1st event we had 75 to attend now we are up to over 400 people from all over the US and Canada...last year we raised $16,00.00 for 4 local charities...check it out
 Official Site for STARS FELL ON ALABAMA ParrotHead Event

It is better to start small then go larger.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I couldn't afford a cabin or room anyway, but maybe if several of us get together and share one, it'd be easier to afford on top of all the gas, etc. That's quite a haul for me, probably four or five hours, meaning I would have to bring all four of my dogs as well, and it'd be a 10 or 12 hour drive for anyone in South Florida. We could always have a GRF event in Tampa Bay or some other more central location as well


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well I couldn't afford a cabin or room anyway, but maybe if several of us get together and share one, it'd be easier to afford on top of all the gas, etc. That's quite a haul for me, probably four or five hours, meaning I would have to bring all four of my dogs as well, and it'd be a 10 or 12 hour drive for anyone in South Florida. We could always have a GRF event in Tampa Bay or some other more central location as well


Been out of town this past week...soaking up the sun in Panama City Beach.
I know what you are saying about the drive. It is going to take me at least 8 hours and that includes two walk breaks for the boys from Alabama.
The other two gals that are working with me on this have been working on a lot of details while I have been gone....today is catch up day on this...will let everyone know more later.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

MotherHen said:


> There is plans for a G.R.R.I.T.S.
> Goldens
> Retrievers
> Rescued
> ...


 
Wondering if there is any updated information on this.... May 2008 is just around the corner..


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Charlotte (Motherhen) posted something recently about the event. 

Our Palm Beach Meetup group is getting together again at Jupiter Beach this Saturday....you're welcome to join the group and join the fun!

http://goldens.meetup.com/123/


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

We still have rooms available and registration closes in 25 days.

http://www.freewebs.com/grrits

If anyone has any questions please contact me and hope you can make the event....it's going to be "Golden Fun"

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

FranH said:


> Charlotte (Motherhen) posted something recently about the event.
> 
> Our Palm Beach Meetup group is getting together again at Jupiter Beach this Saturday....you're welcome to join the group and join the fun!
> 
> http://goldens.meetup.com/123/


How did I miss this post... ? Saturday is half over.... crumb.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It's really windy and I'm not sure we're going now.....and I'm buried in income tax preps

Hopefully you can join us another time


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the follow up... I shouldn't feel bad though because I was spending some quality time with them this morning.... So, for now looking forward to some future opportunity... to meet the group... takes about an hour to get to Jupiter from home.


----------

